# Question about espresso ratio/time



## James chappell (Oct 23, 2020)

So as I'm sure everyone knows, kind of like the standard for a decent espresso is around 1:2 ratio in 25-35 seconds (of course this is all subjective but that's the most widely accepted parameters"

My question is, if I want to change my ratio to something like 1:2.75 - 1:3, does my time of 25-35 seconds change also, or do I still aim for those time perimeters and adjust the grind accordingly?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

They're not the most widely accepted parameters, they are fairly recent preferences in specialty circles. Most definitions are more like 20-30s, apart from Illy which is 15-50s.

But, to answer your question, time is unlikely to change greatly. Focus on how the grind adjustments affect flavour balance more than the time.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

As the shot progresses, flow rate through the puck increases dramatically from drips at the outset to a fast flow. By the time you've extracted to a 1:2 ratio, it will be running fast so the additional extraction to take the ratio to 1:3 will be a very few seconds so it's possible to stay in the 25-35 sec ballpark and still pull 1:3 ratios.

That said, you could try tweaking the grind a shade when pulling 1:3 to extend extraction time but, as ever, the matra is taste in the cup - be guided by that.


----------

